# Missing 5 yo @ Kemah Boardwalk



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Prayers for a happy ending.

http://abc13.com/news/kemah-pd-search-for-missing-girl-5-still-ongoing/677259/



> KEMAH, TX --
> Authorities are still searching for a missing 5-year-old girl who may have fallen into the water at the Kemah marina despite an earlier report that her body had been recovered, Kemah police said.
> 
> Family members reported the girl missing around 6pm Wednesday from the marina where their boat is docked.
> ...


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

That does not sound good. Prayers sent that they they find her alive and well.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Very sad. Prayers sent!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers Sent


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh man prayers sent


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers sent.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They were washing the boat (docked at H pier) and getting ready to sail to the Caribbean when the Father noticed she was missing.

Prayers sent


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Nightmare scenario. God be with them.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

What a sad and tragic story.

That's a curious report, that the sheriffs office claimed to have recovered the body, but then that was refuted. You have to wonder, had the sheriffs office found a different body in the marina?


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

I heard it on the news last night. My heart and prayers go out to the family. I have two beautiful little girls 6 &10; don't think I could make it if something were to happen to them.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Gemini8 said:


> Prayers for a happy ending.
> 
> http://abc13.com/news/kemah-pd-search-for-missing-girl-5-still-ongoing/677259/


Clicked that link just now, they show the story updated 20 minutes ago, so that would have been about 8:15AM, Thursday. 
You can't really confirm from this news source that anyone knows if she fell in or not. It leaves open the possibility of her disappearance taking place some either way.

I'll never, ever forget the fear I felt once when I lost sight of my then-3 year old on a playground, for maybe all of three minutes. I was so terrified, and then running around screaming his name, and then he just toddled over to me. 
.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

chaco said:


> Clicked that link just now, they show the story updated 20 minutes ago, so that would have been about 8:15AM, Thursday.
> You can't really confirm from this news source that anyone knows if she fell in or not. It leaves open the possibility of her disappearance taking place some either way.
> 
> I'll never, ever forget the fear I felt once when I lost sight of my then-3 year old on a playground, for maybe all of three minutes. I was so terrified, and then running around screaming his name, and then he just toddled over to me.
> .


My daughter went MIA at a great wolf lodge once at about that age. Scariest 10 minutes of my life.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

chaco said:


> I'll never, ever forget the fear I felt once when I lost sight of my then-3 year old on a playground, for maybe all of three minutes. I was so terrified, and then running around screaming his name, and then he just toddled over to me.





jamisjockey said:


> My daughter went MIA at a great wolf lodge once at about that age. Scariest 10 minutes of my life.


It's a terrible feeling isn't it? One of my biggest fears in life has always been that someone would take one of my kids.

I was at an Astros game with my oldest, who was eight at the time, and my then youngest, who was four. We went to the restroom and were walking back to our seats. I was having a conversation with my oldest and I realize the little one is gone. I grabbed my oldest's hand and sprinted back in the direction we came from. I found the little one maybe 30 yards back standing near the wall crying. For whatever reason he got distracted and just stopped walking with us. It happened so fast...one of the most terrifying moments of my life.

My wife was shopping with our now youngest in a department store and he disappeared. He was maybe three at the time. She couldn't find him and began screaming his name to the point that other ladies began coming over to help look for him. Turns out he was hiding in the middle of a clothes rack. The whole ordeal was maybe 60 seconds. Shook her up so bad she had to leave and go back home.

On another note, unrelated to my children, I was in the Mervins at Baybrook one time and a woman lost her son. The the stores credit, once they were notified the locked the store down. The child was found ten minutes later with different clothes on and his hair was dyed a different color. I don't think they ever found out who tried to take him.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Sad, Prayer sent


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Prayers sent for a good outcome


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Her body was found this morning in the marina....
Im at a loss for words I couldnt imagine this happening to anyone
RIP Kitty and prayers for her family


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

just heartbreaking.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

JLC52315 said:


> Her body was found this morning in the marina....
> Im at a loss for words I couldnt imagine this happening to anyone
> RIP Kitty and prayers for her family


 link to report??


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

JLC52315 said:


> Her body was found this morning in the marina....
> Im at a loss for words I couldnt imagine this happening to anyone
> RIP Kitty and prayers for her family


RIP Kitty, my thoughts and prayers are with her family and loved ones.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

C.Hern5972 said:


> link to report??


http://www.click2houston.com/news/authorities-searching-for-girl-in-water-near-kemah/32518892


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.khou.com/story/news/loca...r-old-who-fell-from-kemah-boardwalk/26215315/

Unbelievable hell for that family to deal with.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Sad deal, prayers for the family


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This whole week has been F'ed Up on so many levels!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Oh nooo. So awful. Prayers to the family.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

so sad and prayers for the family


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow. Prayers for that family.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I had my little girl fishing the other day and her just standing by the water scares me, if I "stepped' in it might go over my knee, but would still be harrowing.

It can happen so fast..

God bless that poor family.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Just saw this. My heart is heavy. Prayers sent.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

So sad. As the father of a 3 year old daughter, I couldn't imagine going through something like that.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Horrible news; prayers for the family.

TH


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My heart hurts so bad for this family. I cannot even begin to imagine what they are going through. Just the thought alone of one of my girls going missing is enough to make me break down and cry. Prayers for the family.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> This whole week has been F'ed Up on so many levels!


Sad news indeed.

Hope you get to feeling better Z.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

This is terrible and heartbreaking news.
I lost my 6 1/2 year old daughter in an accident at our family ranch nearly 10 years ago. Life has been a real difficult journey every since. I feel for their family and what is ahead of them.

We live in Nassau Bay on Clear Lake and our kids have been on boats and the water here since they were born. Everyone wears a pfd when the motor is running on the boat no matter your age. I know the boat was docked. Just making a statement.
I have witnessed several drownings over the years of people that did not wear one and it cost them their lives. 
The kids wore a pfd all the time until they were around 12 years period. Not sure why a 5 year old would not be wearing some kind of pfd around the water(on the dock) or while on the boat. Very sad day for this family. Their lives have changed forever.
Prayers and tears for them.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Pray that the family seeks and can find comfort that only the good Lord can provide.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Prayers sent
God Bless


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

So tragic. Prayers for the family. I hope they find peace and are able to move forward.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Terrible news. Prayers to the family.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

The worst feeling imaginable I'm sure.....
These poor folks will be pondering this the rest of their days...
Prayers for comfort...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My goodness, I can't even imagine losing a 5 year old child. My prayers are with them.


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

This has to be the hardest thing a parent would ever go through. Makes me want to hug mine a littler longer and a little tighter. My prayers to go out to the family at this most trying time.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Her grandfather & grandmother are members of my Elks Lodge here in Katy and very sweet people. My heart aches for the family.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

This is terrible, RIP!


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Just figure out I had a ten min conversation with this child on Saturday...She and her dad were at a birthday party I attended as they lived next door...she was the sweetest child and had that spark that only a child of her age possesses...this sucks.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers for the family that they may find comfort.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

It was this girl's birthday.

After her body was found her Dad kissed her and said to her he was sorry.

I cant imagine...


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Prayers up for the family.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Bily Lovec said:


> It was this girl's birthday.
> 
> After her body was found her Dad kissed her and said to her he was sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bily Lovec said:


> It was this girl's birthday.
> 
> After her body was found her Dad kissed her and said to her he was sorry.
> 
> I cant imagine...


Horrible. More prayers for this family this morning.

God needed another angel and it ain't good to question but sometimes....:question:


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> Horrible. More prayers for this family this morning.
> 
> God needed another angel and it ain't good to question but sometimes....:question:


Question what?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

JLC52315 said:


> Question what?


Sorry, God's will. As Christians we are taught that these horrible events are his will....sometimes that is very hard to swallow.

That's what I meant.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> Sorry, God's will. As Christians we are taught that these horrible events are his will....sometimes that is very hard to swallow.
> 
> That's what I meant.


Understandable..I don't question God's will but I see what you're saying how can it make sense to a parent that a 5 year old child with a full life ahead of her is taken out of their life within seconds... So so Horrible


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Very sad news. As a father I really feel for this father and his family to have to endure this. Prayers for them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very Tragic, but I gotta ask...Was she wearing a PFD?


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Very Tragic, but I gotta ask...Was she wearing a PFD?


No sadly she wasnt...that could have made for a positive outcome


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JLC52315 said:


> No sadslly she wasnt...that could have made for a positive outcome


 What I thought...Now I can be more mad than sad!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

So sad.. but wasn't she on the dock? If she wasn't actually on the boat, that's probably why she didn't have a PFD on


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bily Lovec said:


> It was this girl's birthday.
> 
> After her body was found her Dad kissed her and said to her he was sorry.
> 
> I cant imagine...


Man that's tough to read.....

Prayers for everyone involved


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What I thought...Now I can be more mad than sad!


I'm with Black Jack on this one. That is the first thing I said to my wife when we saw it on the news. This is why he told his poor little daughter he was sorry. He knew she should have had a PFD on! Don't get me wrong I am very saddened that something like this could happen to such a sweet young baby.:headknock


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

big john o said:


> So sad.. but wasn't she on the dock? If she wasn't actually on the boat, that's probably why she didn't have a PFD on


And it is just as important that kids wear a PFD on the dock as it is in the boat. As this sad story proves, lives can be lost & changed in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

agonzales1981 said:


> Man that's tough to read.....
> 
> Prayers for everyone involved


Had to close my eyes when I read this, cannot even fathom.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Things happen in the blink of an eye. I'm sure the parents are in enough pain. I pray to God that I never have to go through the loss of a child but if it did happen, I would hope that people would be offering me words of encouragement and show compassion, not tell me what I "should have" done. I'm pretty sure they have enough of that going on in their own heads. Nobody is perfect, nobody!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jamie_lee said:


> things happen in the blink of an eye. I'm sure the parents are in enough pain. I pray to god that i never have to go through the loss of a child but if it did happen, i would hope that people would be offering me words of encouragement and show compassion, not tell me what i "should have" done. I'm pretty sure they have enough of that going on in their own heads. Nobody is perfect, nobody!


x 1,000,000!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Things happen in the blink of an eye. I'm sure the parents are in enough pain. I pray to God that I never have to go through the loss of a child but if it did happen, I would hope that people would be offering me words of encouragement and show compassion, not tell me what I "should have" done. I'm pretty sure they have enough of that going on in their own heads. Nobody is perfect, nobody!


Hey now...I never said what anybody should have done and can guarantee you I am very far from being anywhere near perfect pretty lady. I simply asked a question. If one child's life is saved in the future as a result of asking the question, then it served its purpose.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Very Tragic, but I gotta ask...Was she wearing a PFD?





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey now...I never said what anybody should have done and can guarantee you I am very far from being anywhere near perfect pretty lady. I simply asked a question. If one child's life is saved in the future as a result of asking the question, then it served its purpose.


A4A

Prayers for the family.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey now...I never said what anybody should have done and can guarantee you I am very far from being anywhere near perfect pretty lady. I simply asked a question. If one child's life is saved in the future as a result of asking the question, then it served its purpose.


100% agree!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent

http://www.gofundme.com/sqr4a4


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What I thought...Now I can be more mad than sad!


I am sure he will spend the rest of his life being upset with himself about it. It was a simple tragic mistake. Having a two year old I know how quickly they can get out of sight. It only takes two seconds. There is nothing for you to be mad over. I will pray that man can forgive himself after he lays his little angel to rest. I would trade her places if I could in a heart beat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Sad, My prayers sent to the family, as USUAL there are a lot of ,(shoulda , coulda woulda) and there are a lot of DYNAMICS going on with the family, and sadly it won't go away.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> I am sure he will spend the rest of his life being upset with himself about it. It was a simple tragic mistake. Having a two year old I know how quickly they can get out of sight. It only takes two seconds. There is nothing for you to be mad over. I will pray that man can forgive himself after he lays his little angel to rest. I would trade her places if I could in a heart beat.


It is a horrible tragic mistake & my heart is heavy for this family. It is a personal choice Josh as I deal with being mad better than I do being sad.



RedXCross said:


> Very Sad, My prayers sent to the family, as USUAL there are a lot of ,(shoulda , coulda woulda) and there are a lot of DYNAMICS going on with the family, and sadly it won't go away.


I don't know what coulda, shoulda, woulda you are referring to. I simply sitck to the truth and the facts when assessing a situation. Again...I completly emphathise with this man in losing his daughter. I can't think of a more horrible situation for this little girl's family to be in.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

There is nothing more horrible in this life. I have lived it for almost 10 years.
Psychologist say that the greatest pain a human can endure is the loss of a child.

The statement that it was God Will is garbage. 
I want to say so much more about that and a few other things, but I will hold my tongue for now.

Last Night My wife and I had a long tear filled discussion about this tragic event, our own experience and long 10 year journey dealing with it, and how people just do not get it and say the dumbest things.

Our heart truly breaks for this family.
We hurt often when we hear of another family that loses a child.
Brings our loss to the forefront and we know how hard the journey they are starting will be.

Hug your kids, be thankful, and do not take time for granted.
Everything can change in an instant.
Unfortunately Cemeteries are full of young people.

I never really noticed that until I became a parent that lost a young child(6).

Prayers for this family and that none of you ever have to experience such a loss.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I pray for this family that has to now go through what you and so many families before and after you will and have gone through. It takes a strong faith to sustain a marriage after a loss of this magnitude. A friend here lost a 3 yr old due to drowning in a toilet. They did not make it, he ended up killing himself. Your story breaks my heart every time I read it, and I continue to pray for all of you, most especially your father.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone...Perhaps it is just the Root Cause Analysis ideology my profession requires...Prayers For All...angelsmI'm Out! :walkingsm


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be lighting a candle today @ 1PM in honor of Kitty...

http://www.click2houston.com/news/f...r-after-her-body-was-found-in-marina/32569606


----------

